# Just for fun fishing.....Produced a new Personal Best!



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

I know....all fishing is just for fun (mostly). What I mean is I wasn't facing the pressure of a tournament weigh in time!

We fished Lake of the Ozarks for a day and a half in mid April. Although we landed many fish.....we only had one keeper each day.

For me....it was about 30 minutes before we had to leave and turned out to be a new Personal Best! 5.40 lb! :mrgreen:


----------

